# Ephedrine



## TBLAZIN (Dec 2, 2011)

i am on a manhunt for some ephedrine, like the ol' school stacker 2's? i see stuff all over on line claiming to be the real deal, just not sure, JITTERS ARE WELCOMED W/OPEN ARMS>>>LOL...anyone have any experience with the now a day stuff, and is anything on the level, or pm where to get it, thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think i know of one product that has it in it still its called black majic by sns.It retails for 90. a bottle thf course i can get it cheaper then that tho.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 2, 2011)

bronk aid from walmart or walgreens lol 5 mg 
*Ephedrine* i belive but u can only buy 2 boxs a month which is enough


----------



## fit4life (Dec 2, 2011)

^ in for replies........


----------



## jtterrible (Dec 2, 2011)

bronkaid is 25mg ea.. primatine is 12.5mg ea.. bronkaid is $12... primatine is $6


----------



## vancouver (Dec 2, 2011)

You can pick it up at supplements Canada dirt cheap; I have several bottles. Not sure if they'll ship to the U.S., but you could call one of the Popey's Supplement (same company) locations and see if they will ship from the store. They have the 8mg tabs. All of the stores are franchised, so you may get a different answer from store to store.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 2, 2011)

thats right 25mg my bad


----------



## gamma (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I got bronkaid 25 mg from my  local drug store , and its only 6 dollors .


----------



## ExLe (Dec 2, 2011)

The ephedrine diet pills they sell on line have 25mg ephedra extract (leaves) an inactive ingredient, made to fool consumers into thinking they are getting "the real thing."...

Your best bet is to get the bronkaid or primatene at a Walgreens as stated above and buy some caffeine pills and make your own stack... I tried it and didn't get the same rush and intensity in my workout as the old ECA stack would give me, but if weight loss is your goal you should do fine with that...


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Primatine is Ephrdrine HCL I believe.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 2, 2011)

which is better? bronkaid or primatene, or same shit, and thanx for the reply's, much appreciated!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 2, 2011)

Vasopure, also 25mg ephedrine hcl, although they may or may not exist any longer.  Last time I created an ECA stack I went with Vasopure, but that was a couple years ago.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> The ephedrine diet pills they sell on line have 25mg ephedra extract (leaves) an inactive ingredient, made to fool consumers into thinking they are getting "the real thing."...
> 
> Your best bet is to get the bronkaid or primatene at a Walgreens as stated above and buy some caffeine pills and make your own stack... I tried it and didn't get the same rush and intensity in my workout as the old ECA stack would give me, but if weight loss is your goal you should do fine with that...


Good info here, thanks for clarification. Not sure but a internet supplement store called  wwwsupplementwarehouse.com has what appears to be Ephedra but was not sure if real deal i know in 2006 bought a whole shoebox full of the original Stacker 2 before being banned. Great stuff!


----------



## fit4life (Dec 2, 2011)

i have come across some products that contain 25mg of ephedra extract(leaves) and some that do not say(leaves) just ephedra extract would this also be a product with inactive ingredients?  Thanks in advance bros


Testfreak


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 2, 2011)

testfreak said:


> i have come across some products that contain 25mg of ephedra extract(leaves) and some that do not say(leaves) just ephedra extract would this also be a product with inactive ingredients? Thanks in advance bros
> 
> 
> Testfreak


 
I believe so, if ephedra is being sold in any "weight loss" supplement, it's more then likely the various alkaloids lacking version, as to make it legal to sell as a "weight loss" product. 

Some of the wannabe ECA's these days tend to overload their ingredient's list with a host of other "stuff" to make up for the lack of ephedrine hydrochloride legitimacy and I've often gotten headaches or nausea from the excess ingredients (and not in an over-stimmed way, like a food poisoning way). 

I'd stick with good ole ECA if you can. Ephedra extract, leaf or otherwise, will fall short to ephedrine in the old school hydrochloride form.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks i looked up bronkaid and found it @Walmart.  So ole school it is!  the ECA stack.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 3, 2011)

canada still mails tht shit bro. google. they makin it illegal soon tho i herd


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 3, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Thanks i looked up bronkaid and found it @Walmart. So ole school it is! the ECA stack.


 
You're going to want to dose the ephedrine hcl at 25mg per dose, so if they only have a 5mg version of bronkaid, which sometimes is the case, make sure to grab a couple little boxes.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 3, 2011)

and how much caffeine? and it says ephedrine sulfate? just grabbed 2 boxes


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 5, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> and how much caffeine? and it says ephedrine sulfate? just grabbed 2 boxes


 
Ephedrine HCl is approximately 82% ephedrine by weight.

Ephedrine sulfate is approximately 77% ephedrine by weight.

25 mg ephedrine HCl = 20.5 mg ephedrine

25 mg ephedrine sulfate = 19.25 mg ephedrine 

I've only ever used Vasopure in the past, which comes in ephedrine hcl, I'm assuming you bought Bronkaid then?  Sulfat is "slightly" inferior to hcl, but the difference is negligible.

Common dosage for ECA
Ephedrine 25mg
Caffeine 200mg
Baby Aspirin 85mg
3 times a day.

You may get varying opinions on the use of aspirine these days, but that was the original combination.

Other combinations can include ECAY where the y = 3mg of yohimbine per dose (so 9mg total throughout the day) and some just go ECY, no aspirin.  Personally, I've stuck with ECA and maybe Alpha T2 and DCP (or some form of TTA).


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

my body got immune to it


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 7, 2011)

thenameless said:


> my body got immune to it


 
I hate that.  ECA is so hard on the adrenals and I reach adrenal fatigue around 3-4 weeks on ECA.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 8, 2011)

thenameless said:


> my body got immune to it



Don't use it too often. I find its best used just before training.
It gives me enormous energy and I can do weights+abs+cardio while on low carb with ease.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 8, 2011)

bronkaid, local drugstore. all you need is an ID. super cheap. 

why waste money online when you can get it straight from the pharmacist!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 8, 2011)

thebeastijwc said:


> bronk aid from walmart or walgreens lol 5 mg
> *Ephedrine* i belive but u can only buy 2 boxs a month which is enough




That lacks the alkoloids that made ephedrine and norephedrine effective, it does work but not much better than anything else out there.


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 12, 2011)

Ephedra extract is just slick marketing and just a hair above useless. Primatene and Bronkaid contain ephedrine, which is a drug made from ephedrine. Works the same way, and was the original ECA stack. Two Primatene (25 mg), a 200 mg caffeine tab, and a baby aspirin if you like. Three weeks on, one week off worked great for me, but it's going to lose effectiveness eventually unless you take a long break.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 12, 2011)

Check out black mamba


----------



## Tuco (Dec 12, 2011)

Bronkaid! Buy it on amazon


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

if anyone can help me with the same please - im UK based

thanks


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 18, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I hate that.  ECA is so hard on the adrenals and I reach adrenal fatigue around 3-4 weeks on ECA.



I learned this the hard way.  Be careful with your ECA stack's fellas.


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 18, 2011)

be carfull with ephedrine. it's illegal in a lot of country's because it can cause hart rhythm disorders.


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

I have gotten several shipments from Canada, PM me and I'll share the site. No problems with the shipments.


----------



## mack777 (Dec 20, 2011)

In canada u can get it even at GNC but ive always wondered if its the real deal or just the supplement version


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2011)

bigger biceps said:


> be carfull with ephedrine. it's illegal in a lot of country's because it can cause hart rhythm disorders.


 
That's a general truth for all stimulants, caffeine included depending on the dose.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2011)

mack777 said:


> In canada u can get it even at GNC but ive always wondered if its the real deal or just the supplement version


 
It could be that ephedrine hcl isn't banned to sell as a weight loss product in Canada.  If it says "ephedrine hcl" then it could very well be legit.  Every country has their own odd banned list, for instance I believe Yohimbine is banned in Australia, so you never know.


----------



## Lang (Dec 22, 2011)

Mack777, It's the real deal. I've been happy with the product and it really shreads when done properly. One must stay hydrated always or it does no good. Cycle this stuff or your CNS just adapts to the drug and it has little effect. This is not a fix all for obesity or fat boy syndrome. My wife decided to try the stack and did NO cardio or a clean diet and little effects. This is a product that should be used in adjunct to a good regimen of cardio and weight resistance training. PM me for further info, I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## Lang (Dec 22, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> It could be that ephedrine hcl isn't banned to sell as a weight loss product in Canada.  If it says "ephedrine hcl" then it could very well be legit.  Every country has their own odd banned list, for instance I believe Yohimbine is banned in Australia, so you never know.



Normally it is sold as a OTC asthma med, this is why it's sold by 8mg dose only.


----------

